# Cisco 2501 Ethernet Ports



## coryy21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,
I recently purchased 3 Cisco 2501 Routers and 2 Cisco 2900 switched online to set up a lab at my home. They were the cheapest I could find and I did not think to make sure the routers had Ethernet ports but they do not. I have heard of an adapter that converts one of the serial ports to Ethernet but I can't find any online. Does anyone know a way I can add Ethernet ports to my routers?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You would need to buy the ethernet interfaces and install them


----------



## Signify (Jan 6, 2012)

These are the models right?
Router









Switch










A tad old post but I'll have a go anyway
The Cisco 2501 has 1x10mb ethernet AUI interface. You need 10baseT tranceiver like this. 10BASE-T to AUI Transceiver - LE180A - Shop now - Black Box
The 2501 is not modular so you can not buy and modules for it.

Also note that the 2501 is a bloody old router and do not support full duplex ethernet and max 2mb/s on the serial interfaces. 
Catalyst 2900XL is a very old switch. Hope you are not planning to upgrade software
Hardware and software for both these models was discontinued years ago


----------



## coryy21 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks very much for the responses. I finally found exactly what I needed. And no, I am only using these for home learning purposes. Thanks again!


----------

